# Drywall - Nails or Screws?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

digthisbigcrux said:


> I've never used nails while hanging drywall because I'm afraid they'll pop out. Anyone used them and know how they work? Do pros ever use nails? It seems so much quicker.
> 
> I'm thinking if I use ring shanks they'll probably be fine. But maybe I should still use screws in the ceiling.


Rule to use:

Nails can be used only around exterior edges of the sheets. Anything in the 'field'/centers of the sheet and along the edges where seams meet should be screwed. 

Additionally, nails can be used (I recommend this) for attaching metal corner bead.

This is how we've been doing it since 1984, learned from a guy who had been doing it since 1970.....with no call backs or problems - at all.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Feb 2, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Rule to use:
> 
> Nails can be used only around exterior edges of the sheets. Anything in the 'field'/centers of the sheet and along the edges where seams meet should be screwed.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Does that go for ceilings too?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

digthisbigcrux said:


> Good to know. Does that go for ceilings too?


Ceilings = ALL SCREWS


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Feb 2, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Ceilings = ALL SCREWS


Very cool - I think I'll just stick with screws everywhere. 

Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The reason for nails in the perimeter of the wall sheets is convenience. Start the top row of nails before lifting the sheet, lift and nail home. That will hold it while you in-fill with screws. If you are working by yourself it very difficult to hold a sheet in place, load a screw and drive it home. Possible, but nailing the top edge, as I described, is fast and easy and has no negative consequences. Also we glue the sheets as well 'round here.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Brik said:


> The reason for nails in the perimeter of the wall sheets is convenience. Start the top row of nails before lifting the sheet, lift and nail home. That will hold it while you in-fill with screws. If you are working by yourself it very difficult to hold a sheet in place, load a screw and drive it home. Possible, but nailing the top edge, as I described, is fast and easy and has no negative consequences. Also we glue the sheets as well 'round here.


That's how we used to hang sheetrock back in the 80's during the 'condo boom'.... Once the ceilings ('lids') were up.... We'd split up and work alone; we'd hold the 5/8" 12-foot sheet up with our off hand forearm...while smacking the nails in above our head with our other arm.... 30 - 40 sheets a day (ugh), Rock music blaring, pastel colored T-shirts... 
Ah...to be young, with an indestructable back ..... (and yet, so stupid) again.....:wheelchair:


----------

